# Ok I need to lose 2 stones.



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

two years ago I lost one and a half stone with Tesco diet. I will rejoin them next week, when my pension goes in the bank.

They have been good in the past with vegan diet choices so now there will be an extra regime added to it.


----------



## Steff (Mar 18, 2011)

Vegan I wish you all the best with your weight loss x good luck


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 18, 2011)

HI Vegan,

Good luck with your weight loss - have you set any mini targets? e,g when to lose 1/2 stone by? That might help break it up a little?
Be sure to post on the total group loss thread as and when you lose.


----------



## MargB (Mar 18, 2011)

Good luck Vegan but I always have a picture in my head of vegans being super slim and very healthy!!!

Do post on the total weight loss thread and get all the credit and applause you are due when you lose.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks folks. My Gp says I look healthy. Its a fallacy we vegans look pale and skinny. Mind you there are some that are extremely skinny and obviously they dont have a healthy diet.
Some vegans eat raw, Ive tried it but I prefer cooked food myself.

My weakness is bread, cakes, biscuits. Oh and I dont have crisps in the home 
now.

Ive been vegan for 8 years and veggie for 14 years before that. Apart from my bloomin high blood sugar my blood results are very healthy. My cholesteral is 4.7 and my Iron levels are 14.5.


----------



## macast (Mar 18, 2011)

good luck Veganlass..... as Lucy says set yourself some smaller targets.   I find that half a stone is a great target ... so set a reasonable date for reaching that target


----------



## veganlass (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks. I will try to lose about 2 lb a week.


----------



## Alan S (Mar 19, 2011)

veganlass said:


> <snip>
> Apart from my bloomin high blood sugar




Best wishes. You've chosen a difficult but not impossible path to good blood glucose levels by avoiding the major sources of carb-free protein. 

This may help you select better Vegan sources: (click on it): *Test, Review, Adjust*


----------



## veganlass (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks Alan. being vegan I feel is half way there and I just need to adjust it. Have clicked on your link and saved will view later. Thanks.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 19, 2011)

Weighed myself this morning , last wednesday I was 10st 10ounces, this morning 10st 61/2  

So thats just cutting right down on bread and fats.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 23, 2011)

I am down to 10. 5 now. 5 lb loss in a fortnight. Just by cutting back on carbs and down on bread specifically.
Now eating Burgen Bread.


----------



## Steff (Mar 23, 2011)

Well done Vegan thats a great loss x


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 23, 2011)

Well done! That's a wonderful loss. Sounds nice and sustainable too.

Andy


----------



## veganlass (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks Andy.

Ive lost a little bit more now was 10st.10oz now 10st.4oz so lost 6 lbs so far. Aim to lose 2 stones well before xmas. Winter is an awful time for me as I suffer from SAD and just want to sit in front of tv and nod off..


----------



## Andy HB (Mar 27, 2011)

veganlass said:


> thanks Andy.
> 
> Ive lost a little bit more now was 10st.10oz now 10st.4oz so lost 6 lbs so far. Aim to lose 2 stones well before xmas. Winter is an awful time for me as I suffer from SAD and just want to sit in front of tv and nod off..



I think more people suffer from SAD than is realised. But, atleast we're getting out of that time now.

Anyway, I'll lay some odds on you reaching your target by then.

Andy


----------



## veganlass (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks. I would like to get down to 9 stone and now I have diabetes T2 I am not tempted to cheat. Have no options. 

so just 1st 5oz to lose. Hope I dont look scrawny then..

About 4 years ago I was on a mild anti depressant  over the winter. I just want to curl up in front of tv and nod off all day.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 28, 2011)

now down to 10st 4oz.


----------



## veganlass (Mar 31, 2011)

Down to 10.3     7lb lost since the 16th march..

feel more energised..


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow Vegan  your doing amazingly well, you will be down to nothing before long  x


----------



## veganlass (Mar 31, 2011)

I want to drop down to 9 stone. According to weight watchers chart online I should be 8.8, dont think so I would look scrawny.


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 31, 2011)

just out of interest - how tall are you? 8 8 sounds a very low target to me??


----------



## veganlass (Apr 1, 2011)

i am 5' . Plan to get down to 9 if poss.

friend says i look better for the weight loss already.


----------



## veganlass (Apr 10, 2011)

10st 1oz now. One stone to go..


----------



## veganlass (May 5, 2011)

Now down to 9st 10 oz.. Lost one stone. Just 10lbs to go.


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Now down to 9st 10 oz.. Lost one stone. Just 10lbs to go.



Fantastic! Well done!


----------



## Steff (May 5, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Now down to 9st 10 oz.. Lost one stone. Just 10lbs to go.



Well done xx


----------



## MargB (May 5, 2011)

Well done.  Moving down to the next stone is always a boost for me.


----------



## veganlass (May 5, 2011)

Thanks folks.

Yes marg, reaching a 9 stone mark makes a real boost.


----------



## Mark T (May 5, 2011)

well done


----------



## Northerner (May 5, 2011)

MargB said:


> Well done.  Moving down to the next stone is always a boost for me.



It's something the Americans can't savour! I guess they celebrate for each 10 pounds. Is anyone like me and always has to convert the US pounds figure into stones and pounds when watching US weight-related programmes? I estimate roughly based on 140 pounds being 10 stone.


----------



## MargB (May 6, 2011)

Oh I do it the other way and convert my weight into pounds.


----------



## veganlass (May 6, 2011)

Yes marg. Keep it British I say..

My Diabetic care nurse does it in Kilo's..


----------



## AnnW (May 6, 2011)

You are doing so well  I have never been in the 9 stone bracket !! I have also lost weight - healthy diet because of D I guess but I am stuck on 10 , perhaps that's where I should be - I do look as though I need ironing now though !!! 
Well done to you veganlass ( also a veggie ) I bet you feels much better too .


----------



## veganlass (May 6, 2011)

Yes Ann I do feel lighter and slightly more energy.

I do feel the cold now though!. No blubber to keep me warm.

I would like to lose a few more pounds. By controlling my carbs seem to be doing it so I guess I will level off soon.


----------



## veganlass (May 16, 2011)

Oh bummer Ive put on 2lbs!!!!!. Still under 10 stone though. Must be careful..


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2011)

I've found that my weight can fluctuate by a couple of pounds, but have observed that over a long period it is gradually reducing, so hopefully this is just a blip, maybe due to a bit of extra water retention or something


----------



## veganlass (May 30, 2011)

Now 9.9  Just a few more pounds to go.


----------



## Steff (May 30, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Now 9.9  Just a few more pounds to go.



Your doing brill well done Vegan x


----------



## veganlass (May 30, 2011)

Thanks Steff. I did put on 2 lbs then leveled of so I am pleased.


----------



## veganlass (Jun 10, 2011)

Leveled off again at 9.9


----------



## AJLang (Jun 10, 2011)

Don't be despondent you will continue to lose again look at how brilliant your weight loss has already been


----------



## veganlass (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks..


----------



## Lula (Jun 12, 2011)

Well done veganlass - sounds like you're doing a great job, I'm sure you'll reach your target as it sounds like you have a really good attitude. I know that your post is about weight loss, but I hope you don't mind if I piggy-back on it to ask you a question about veganism... My question is, how do vegans get their calcium?


----------



## veganlass (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi Lula,
Sorry just seen this.
 Calcium I get from soya milk, spring greens, broccoli, kale, spinach and Tofu.
I am now following Dr Neal Barnards plan of low GI.

I have lost another 2 lbs.. Now down to 9.7


----------



## veganlass (Jul 3, 2011)

Now 9st 6oz..


----------



## Steff (Jul 4, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Now 9st 6oz..



Vegan well done your doing brilliantly x


----------



## veganlass (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Steff, after the last two days blow out. I will putting it back on!!!.


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 10, 2011)

Good luck ? just stay active and most of all try and enjoy yourself with it too x


----------



## veganlass (Sep 9, 2011)

Now 9 st 3oz.


----------



## Steff (Sep 9, 2011)

veganlass said:


> Now 9 st 3oz.



Your doing brillaintly Vegan x


----------



## veganlass (Sep 9, 2011)

It has slowed down of late, I tend to stick at a weight for a couple of weeks or so then lose 1lb.

Would be nice to lose the 3 lbs. My hairdresser says I am fading away...


----------

